# OPI Gold Shatter



## LucyLuvsHolos (Aug 21, 2011)

​  ​ Sorry if a thread for this already exists, I looked but didn't see one. Anyways I think the release date is in September. I got mine today when I went to Napa. It's practically like silver shatter... That I didn't really like, but I got it because I like collecting the OPI shatters.


​ Sorry for the crappyness, I just did this a few minutes ago.​


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 21, 2011)

I posted about the Sephora by OPI's Blasted Gold (same thing but with the Sephora label). Other than that I don't think a "gold shatter" thread exists. The only shatter I really am looking forward to is the Pink one coming in October.


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Aug 22, 2011)

I really want the pink shatter too. I actually like the gold shatter... i thought it was going to be like silver shatter, but its actually better.


----------



## VittoriaMina19 (Aug 22, 2011)

Pretty! Shatter polishes are only carried in Walgreens and I think CVS near me and not Walmart. And of course OPI shatter polish only in Ulta.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 22, 2011)

I got mine at Shoppers' Drugmart.


----------



## KitaRei (Aug 23, 2011)

Pretty!  I recently got a dupe from the Japanese company Pa.  I hope it's as good!


----------



## ~Jenny~ (Sep 3, 2011)

Gold Shatter will look great!

Here in the UK, Barry M do a pink shatter which looks good, its a baby pink...they also do blue 

xx


----------



## spittingpink (Sep 3, 2011)

are the barry m ones any good then?


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Sep 3, 2011)

I've already seen the pink one out in my local nail salon. Weird
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I posted about the Sephora by OPI's Blasted Gold (same thing but with the Sephora label). Other than that I don't think a "gold shatter" thread exists. The only shatter I really am looking forward to is the Pink one coming in October.


----------

